# How do I reconfigure my Linksys router



## ShrtCut (Nov 16, 2003)

I have had the Linksys Router BEFSR41 (hard wired) for a couple of years now and it has been working fine on my cable network. Recently I switched from cable to DSL and now my router wont let me connect to the net.

I can connect each individual computer to the modem and have access, but using the router cuts off the access. I have tried holding the reset button and unplugging it, several times and cant get connection. I cant even get to the routers configuration page with the router connected. I have the upgraded FirmWare, but cant get it installed because I cant access the routers admin page. 

I have 3 comps in my network and I am not really a novice, but some step-by-step instructions would be nice, can anybody help me???


----------



## RealMode (Nov 28, 2007)

ShrtCut said:


> I have had the Linksys Router BEFSR41 (hard wired) for a couple of years now and it has been working fine on my cable network. Recently I switched from cable to DSL and now my router wont let me connect to the net.
> 
> I can connect each individual computer to the modem and have access, but using the router cuts off the access. I have tried holding the reset button and unplugging it, several times and cant get connection. I cant even get to the routers configuration page with the router connected. I have the upgraded FirmWare, but cant get it installed because I cant access the routers admin page.
> 
> I have 3 comps in my network and I am not really a novice, but some step-by-step instructions would be nice, can anybody help me???


For a DSL modem U have to insert some configurations in your router. When u press the reset button ( i mean more than 5 sec ) the router returns to factory settings or default, any other settings are lost.

Back to your problem, a DSL connection use a IP address, Gateway and DNS address, this are provided by Internet provider company. Connection is caller static (multiple routers are connected in the network), not dynamic when the IP address is generated automatically and it is changed everytime u connect to the network. Dynamic routing is also known as PPPOE connection (peer to peer protocol over ethernet) and use a user name and a password to access the network.

STEPS:

1. IE browser or mozila type the router ip address. e.g. 192.168.0.1 (depends for every router) and by default when the administration windows pop-up insert admin as user and password is left black by default
2. Click the STATIC ROUTING tab, then wrote in fields bellow provided data's from Internet Provider, then APPLY to save changes

good luck


----------

